# Marrying a foreigner



## L_O_O_M (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi all

I am new to this forum.I was wondering if anyone can help please.I have an fiance in the Philippians and we want to get married and then she wants to come live with me here in South Africa and immigrate to South Africa.So what we would like to know is,how it all works?We did do some research and found this on how to get and marriage license there.I was wondering how it works,what is the first step...etc?And how does it work when they look at you financial statements?do you have to have a certain mount in your bank account or earn a certain amount of salary?And is there anyone you can recommend to help use with all of this and how much does it cost to do?

Please help me I really need help with this.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

L_O_O_M said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am new to this forum.I was wondering if anyone can help please.I have an fiance in the Philippians and we want to get married and then she wants to come live with me here in South Africa and immigrate to South Africa.So what we would like to know is,how it all works?We did do some research and found this on how to get and marriage license there.I was wondering how it works,what is the first step...etc?And how does it work when they look at you financial statements?do you have to have a certain mount in your bank account or earn a certain amount of salary?And is there anyone you can recommend to help use with all of this and how much does it cost to do?
> 
> Please help me I really need help with this.


Legal Requirements for getting married in Cape Town, South Africa


I am sure the rules apply for any town or city in SA


----------



## L_O_O_M (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you for the rely.Do you by any chance know of someone that can help me with the paper work...etc?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

L_O_O_M said:


> Thank you for the rely.Do you by any chance know of someone that can help me with the paper work...etc?


 Perhaps Legal Man ( on this forum ) can assist you.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

L_O_O_M said:


> Thank you for the rely.Do you by any chance know of someone that can help me with the paper work...etc?


Hi LOOM, I would suggest that you hire an immigration attorney where you are. At least get a consultation and find out what is legally needed and how to get it done. Use caution on lawyers though. Take the time to shop around and get someone who will do the right things without costing an arm and a leg.


Good Luck..


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I see most of your questions have been answered above.



> And how does it work when they look at you financial statements?do you have to have a certain mount in your bank account or earn a certain amount of salary?


If you are married and have your unabridged certificate, you do not need to show proof of shared financial responsibility and proof of cohabitation. You simply include the marriage certificate in your application. That is the silver bullet in many countries.

If you did have to prove shared financial responsibility, then Home Affairs will look for transfers between your accounts, and also need to see that you live together (even if you religiously are not allowed to, they don't care).


----------

